# Cannot delete files or format USB device



## phillipa247 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a SanDisk 4GB memory stick which I've been using for a few months now without problems. Today, When i tried to delete some files off it the message 'Can't read from the source file or disk' and when I try to reformat the drive I get 'Windows was unable to complete the format'. I've tried to delete the partitions in device manager and I've tried doing all of this on another computer too. I'm currently running KillDisk but it's expecting to take 8 hours and I was wondering if thre were any other quicker ways of doing it?
Thanks


----------



## phillipa247 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok. Well, killdisk took less time than expected but it didn't work. All the files are still on the disc and I really don't know what else to do now...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is the drive correctly identified in Disk Management? What happens when you try and format the drive there.

Since you have been unsuccessful using different method to format/wipe the drive and different PC's then most likely the drive is faulty.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type in *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the *diskmgmt* icon in the Search results and *Run As Administrator*. In Disk Management, if the drive shows up there, Highlight the partition and go up to the Tool bar to the* X *and delete the partition. The space turns to *Unallocated*. Now right click the *Unallocated *space and create a new partition and format it FAT32.


----------

